# Baby cockatiels at their nest in outback Australia



## polytelismedia (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi folks:

I havent been on the site for a long time but I certainly felt welcomed and it was so fun talking with others about Cockatiels. FINALLY my film about Australian parrots is ready to share with others. Oh yes and thanks to everyones responses I dismissed the other narrator and hired a fantastic Aussie professional from ACT. The segment on Cockatiels takes you to visit with a Cockatiel family at Bowra Cattle Station near Cunnumulla in Queensland. I hope you enjoy it! Thanks again for all the warm interactions!
Don. Click on the youtube link to watch a preview if you wish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VS0aUOw5as



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats so amazing and certainly woke my tiels up lol


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

love the video

file:///home/dean/Pictures/PICT0105.JPG


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

WOW!!! Thank you so much for that one! Never seen that much footage of wild tiels before, only like a 3 sec clip (in Pollyvision). Would love 2 see more!

Is it true that it's hard to get to see tiels in wild?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW, that is so awesome!


----------



## polytelismedia (Nov 22, 2009)

*Tiels in the Wild*



Cody said:


> WOW!!! Thank you so much for that one! Never seen that much footage of wild tiels before, only like a 3 sec clip (in Pollyvision). Would love 2 see more!
> 
> Is it true that it's hard to get to see tiels in wild?


Hi Cody: The section on Cockatiels in the film is actually a bit longer than this clip although this gives you most of the footage on tiels from the film. As a matter of fact World Parrot Trust will feature Pollyvision Australia in the months to come and may use my footage here for a section on tiels. I will submit it and of course they will make the decisions. For now though this section is all part of the Aussie parrot film available for purchase at WPT as we speak.

Cockatiels breed all over the drier inland sections of Australia but for all of the traveling I did and ground I covered I didnt really see them all that much. Only in a few places. They are BEAUTIFUL flyers and can really move! They also are pretty shy and I found them harder to get close to than many Aussie Parrots. Its absolutely stunning to see a flock of small parrots whipping accross the sky at about 100 KM / hour and when they get closer see that it is indeed our beloved cockatiels flying wild and free! 

Thanks for all of your comments!

Don


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

That Is Really Cool My Mom's Friend Lives In Aussie And She Says She Sees Mostly White Cockatoos And Black Cockatoos Everywhere And They Stay Around And You Can Get Up To The Cockatoos But Not Cockatiels And They Call Cockatiels "Cockies" In Australia!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Billy is still shouting at the video about 5 minutes after it finished>.<
That is lovely footage.
I find it amazing that these little birds survive so well. Mine is scared of his own fluff and won't go on the floor. Imagine seeing a whole flock of them... *dreams*


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Really cool! It's awesome seeing the tiels in the wild! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> That Is Really Cool My Mom's Friend Lives In Aussie And She Says She Sees Mostly White Cockatoos And Black Cockatoos Everywhere And They Stay Around And You Can Get Up To The Cockatoos But Not Cockatiels And They Call Cockatiels "Cockies" In Australia!


we call cockroaches cockies lol i've never heard that name used on a tiel

that footage is beautiful


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok Then My Moms Friend Was Wrong On The Cockie Part! LOL


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

.mpeg said:


> we call cockroaches cockies lol i've never heard that name used on a tiel
> 
> that footage is beautiful


I'm aussie too and when I hear the term cockies, I think of cockatoos .. not cockroaches or tiels haha.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome footage, thanks for sharing


----------



## polytelismedia (Nov 22, 2009)

*Thousands of Tiels*

Thanks for all of your comments folks. So fun to hear about people's tiels' reaction to the footage. I also heard the term Cockies when I was in Aus. It seemed it always referred to Cockatoos. 
An Aussie mate of mine was telling me that at times in a place called Burren Junction that they come in the thousands to the spilled grain and silos. I sure would have loved to have seen that!


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

hmm well i've only ever heard cockies referring to cockroaches.. ah well lol


----------



## polytelismedia (Nov 22, 2009)

*Tiels in the wild sure are fast*

I wondered how fast tiels were in the wild. They seemed to fly so effortlessly but what was cool that even when flying up high or in the distance that familiar... wheell wheeellll would often drift to within earshot. I figured they must have been flying about 80KM/HR but I might have overestimated that one.
Beautiful to watch for sure. Appreciate the comments on the youtube trailer and the thumbs up people gave it. Great to hear people are enjoying it.

Don


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Great job on the video  The narrator did a great job aswell


----------



## polytelismedia (Nov 22, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Great job on the video  The narrator did a great job aswell


Thanks so much Spike. Yeah I am so glad I dismissed the previous narrator and went with Michael. In case anyone else needs voice-over work here is his site.
I know he enjoys narrating documentaries and he was a treat to work with.
http://michaelcorkill.com.au/


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing.


----------

